# suche tutorial für buffer overflow für win 2000/Linux 64bit



## jer1cho (19. Januar 2008)

suche tutorial in dem das eine buffer Overflow ganz ausführlich erklärt am besten wo auch alle beispiel codes dabei sind die man brauch.

Ich habe zwar schon ein gutes bei google gefunden aber das ist für linux mit 32bit. 
Hab aber nur 64bit.
Für windows habe ich bisher noch kein wirklich gutes gefunden, bei dem auch der ganze beispiel code beiliegt.

Achso sollte nach möglichkeit für c und nasm sein. Weil das behersche ich einigermaßen.


----------

